# Applying for Australian Citizenship - question about penal clearance



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi 

As part of the documentation for applying for Australian Citizenship, we are required to provide a penal clearance. 

I was in India for 6 months in the first year of getting PR (after making a short visit to Australia) so that I could sell assets and move here permanently. 

I think I need to meet the following criteria (Good Character requirements) : 
"Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country in which you spent more than 90 days"

Q1: Could you please advise on the process of getting this Penal Clearance and what was the timelines. 
Q2: My daughter was 15 when she moved to Australia permanently with me. Now she is 19 years and will also be applying for citizenship. Would she need penal clearance from India as well? After turning 18 she has not left Australia. 

I did get a police clearance before getting the PR - over four years ago- but at that time I was in India and could chase up and visit the police several times to get this actioned.


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I mis-understood the requirement for Penal Clearance.

You need to provide a penal clearance certificate if, in the time since you were granted a permanent Australian visa:
you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years
the total time spent overseas adds up to 12 months or more.
Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country in which you spent more than 90 days.

Thus if I only went away for 6 months in the past 4 years, I would not be required to provide a penal clearance I think.


----------



## guyreid (Aug 4, 2018)

*What was the final procedure*

Hi Ausmaan, 

May I know what you did ,, I am in the same situation . 
Did you submit the penal certificate or asked by the case officer.

thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ausmaan said:


> I think I mis-understood the requirement for Penal Clearance.
> 
> You need to provide a penal clearance certificate if, in the time since you were granted a permanent Australian visa:
> you lived or travelled outside Australia since the age of 18 years
> ...


This applies: Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country in which you spent more than 90 days.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Sir regarding PCC in countries like Qatar where I have lived on tourist or business visa without a resident card lived in a hotel for company assignments they don't issue the PCC although I stayed there on different occasions for 89 days each . what to do for the PCC in my case . Guide me please.Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## daksh0780 (Jun 30, 2020)

*US FBI CLearnace*

Hi

As part of the documentation for applying for Australian Citizenship, we are required to provide a penal clearance.

I was in US ( aprox 2 yr)and India (aprox 1 yr) After getting My PR

I think I need to meet the following criteria (Good Character requirements) :
"Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country in which you spent more than 90 days"

Any sugession How i can get FBI Clearnce certificate in Australia ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

daksh0780 said:


> Hi
> 
> As part of the documentation for applying for Australian Citizenship, we are required to provide a penal clearance.
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://www.am22tech.com/fbi-clearance-certificate/

Recheck if you need the USA state police clearance also or not

Cheers


----------

